# Printing Small Text



## delakissdesigns (Nov 21, 2007)

Im using 110 mesh screens and I dont usually have a problem printing w/ that size, not matter the design type... EXCEPT for when it comes to really small text? When I was my screens some letters wash out, or wont was out at all... Some letters are perfect, then others are too fat... I really want to know how to avoid this, that way Im not doing screens 3 & 4 times...

Im assuming I need to get a different type screen. Maybe a smaller mesh count? But, I just want somebody whos flawless at this to let me know what exactly to do!

Thanks for all your help!

Daniel


----------



## INKFREAK (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi there! Most fonts work on 110 but you may have to go to 155 or 180 with fine serifed fonts. Also your exposure methodcould be changed. For example,underexpose,gentley wash out,dry and postexpose.This will finish the exposure so you screen doesn't breakdown during the print run.
You also want the best film positives you can afford,film is better then vellum.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Use higher mesh- 156-190-230. You'll get the fine text if you've got good film.


----------



## delakissdesigns (Nov 21, 2007)

Perfect!!! Thank you so much...

So, slightly higher mesh count, and better film. I use vellum, so Im sure a transperancy will work much better!

I really do appreciate it! Thank you!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

What's your idea of really small? I've successfully exposed 6pt on a 110 mesh, and I can't see any reason you'd want to go smaller (6pt is more texture than readable text when printed on a t-shirt). It's possible your exposure unit is the culprit.


----------



## delakissdesigns (Nov 21, 2007)

Its usually like Courior or Times New Roman fonts that I use... But, its usually just 1 or 2 letters that wash out too, too much - or not enough? So, I was just trying to find a soulution because I thought maybe 110 was the problem... Im d.i.y and I know a lot of my gear is not 'pro' but everything still turns out quality. I just needed to find a better way to wash those small type fonts...

Thank you all for all your help! Thanks!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

A higher mesh count won't solve what is causing the problem, but it might act as a temporary (or not so temporary) solution. If it doesn't... you might be underexposing your screens.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

Your problem is your exposure. I would bet my biscuits you've got some sort of homemade exposure unit. The only way to get great results burning a screen of small text is with a vacuum exposure unit.
When I have to do really fine text I use a 230 or higher. Last time I had to do small text with serifs and details I used a 305. The higher mesh count also helps prevent bleeding, which is painfully obvious when it occurs on a print of small text.


----------

